# Aufbau Kiesfilter



## Stefan Dierkes (15. Sep. 2008)

Moin zusammen,

bei mir im Garten entsteht gerade ein Schwimmteich mit einer Fläche von 15 x 15 Metern. Der Filterbereich mit Skimmer und mehreren UNTER dem Kies liegenden Ansaugern des Typs Vergeo Reposys 120 (zylinderförmige Rohre mit einem Durchmesser von ca 10 cm und mit ca 1 cm starken Ansauglöchern versehen. Das Kiesbett ist ca 50 cm stark und wurde mit Biocalith abgedeckt. Der Kies und letzteres ist allerdings ncht wenig mit Füllsand versetzt, weil der Lieferant den Kies etc. auf einer Füllsandfläche gekippt hatte. Von dort haben sie alles mit einem Radlader in die Flachwasserzone gekippt. Meine Befürchtung ist nun, dass der Sand im Lafe der Zeit nach unten gespült wird und die Ansauger dicht setzt. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung oder stimmt es, dass der Sand gar nicht durch den Kies nach unten durchrutscht, wie mir der Teichbauer sagte (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen). Ich habe das Gefühl, er will mich vera......:evil  Sollte meine Vermutung richtig sein, werde ich bald ein Problem haben, das ich gerne vermeiden würde. Noch ist kein Wasser drin. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?
Mailt mir auch gerne direkt unter ***
Viele Grüße
Stefan

_EDIT by Annett: Mailadressen entfernt - Bitte schützt Euch selbst vor Spam!!_


----------



## martin karstens (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aufbau Kiesfilter*

Hallo Stefan!
Vieleicht kann Dir Ralf Glenk in seinem Forum weiterhelfen.
Gruß Martin


----------



## günter-w (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aufbau Kiesfilter*

Hallo Stefan, der Füllsand wird vermutlich in in der Anfangszeit in die tieferen Bereiche abwandern. hängt aber mit der Körnung der darunterliegenden schicht zusammen und wie schnell die Pflanzen den Kies durchwurzeln, dauer ca. 1-2 Jahre. Ich verwende zum absperren Spitt Körnung 5/16 ca. 5 cm stark. Darauf bleibt sogar Sand 02 liegen und sinkt nicht ab. Den genauen Aufbau und die Durchströmung kann ich mir bei dir noch nicht ganz vorstellen. Bei dem Prinzip von Ralf Glenk wird ja von unten nach oben durchströmt, das wirkt ja dem Sand entgegen und minimiert das durchrutschen. Bei detailiteren Infos zum Aufbau und Stärke der Schichten so wie die Durchströmung kann ich dir vielleicht mehr sagen. oder wir telefonieren mal miteinander währe auch kein Problem.


----------

